# Google Wallet



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw on G+ last night that there is an update to Google Wallet. Does anyone have a link to the latest .apk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

+1


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Does it not download from the market for you? It did for me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

so...chances are this update doesnt do anything for secure element? whomp whomp... =(


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The update does get rid of the "incompatible device" banner.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

No market update for me. Hopefully someone will shoot us an apk. I really like this app, but it only works about a quarter of the time for me. Maybe this update will help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Download it from the market and the new update seems to allow me to use it again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> The update does get rid of the "incompatible device" banner.


I still have the incompatible device message. I updated mine from the market last night. Not that it matters because I can still use it. Just saying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys i have never been able to download this from the market I have always had to sideload it. Am I missing something? In fact if I to the store online though my desktop to click install it says it's incompatible with all of my devices. Any help is greatly appreciated. +1 on the .apk


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

irvine32 said:


> Guys i have never been able to download this from the market I have always had to sideload it. Am I missing something? In fact if I to the store online though my desktop to click install it says it's incompatible with all of my devices. Any help is greatly appreciated. +1 on the .apk


I side loaded mine and then linked it to the market (play store) through TiBu. Now I can always update through the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine still says incompatible.


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

Unable to update for me neither. Error Code 927.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

I heard the play store's servers won't allow tbu to link apps anymore. Hopefully this is false. However, I did try it with two different Wallet apks and it didn't link up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> I side loaded mine and then linked it to the market (play store) through TiBu. Now I can always update through the market.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tried to link it to the market as well(didn't know this could be done) but getting error messages within TiBu.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

enjoy...

http://dl.dropbox.co...letnfcrel-2.apk

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44601870/googlewalletapk.jpg


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Mine still says incompatible.


Funny, yesterday, when I updated the app, it didn't say it, but today it does.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah when u first download it and set up it doesn't say it. But when u close and open it again it gives u the warning.



Spotmark said:


> Funny, yesterday, when I updated the app, it didn't say it, but today it does.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I got the update from Play Store. I did the workaround to get past the carrier block to download it from the market. Now it's linked to my Google account and I get updates from the store.

I could pull the APK but it looks like mentose got it for you guys.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I got the update from Play Store. I did the workaround to get past the carrier block to download it from the market. Now it's linked to my Google account and I get updates from the store.
> 
> I could pull the APK but it looks like mentose got it for you guys.


How did you do the workaround?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

YourAverageJD said:


> How did you do the workaround?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I don't believe it works anymore but I can explain it anyway. I also did this before the market switched to the play store.

Go to the market via your browser on your phone. Search for Google wallet. Hit install and, since it's a market link, it'll ask you if you want to open it with the market app. Select that and it takes you past the screen where it says Verizon hates you and would rather you not have fun, shows you the required permissions, and let's you hit download & install.


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a question for everyone. For those that have Google wallet and has the "unsupported device" message at the top, is it actually letting you pay with google wallet or does it just not work? I tried it earlier at 7 eleven and it just wouldn't read when I place my phone on the reader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Shooshi said:


> I have a question for everyone. For those that have Google wallet and has the "unsupported device" message at the top, is it actually letting you pay with google wallet or does it just not work? I tried it earlier at 7 eleven and it just wouldn't read when I place my phone on the reader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Works fine for me! One thing i've noticed is that I really need to make sure the battery is lined up well with the "paypass" thing. At first I was more or less lining the camera up and it would not work for me.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Shooshi said:


> I have a question for everyone. For those that have Google wallet and has the "unsupported device" message at the top, is it actually letting you pay with google wallet or does it just not work? I tried it earlier at 7 eleven and it just wouldn't read when I place my phone on the reader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Works fine for me. I always open wallet and put my pin in before I pay, but the video that you can watch when you first setup says you can just wake your phone and wallet will come up automatically.

Anyway, the unsupported device message is a result of having root. It doesn't mean it won't work, it just means Google isn't responsible for a rouge app stealing your CC info.


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool thanks for the input guys. I'll definitely give it a try again. Probably need to try it at another place too just to be sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

